
Ask HN: Who among you have started/understand starting a WISP? - samstave
I have an opportunity to start a WISP (Wireless ISP) in my area - and while I have done homogenus corp networks in the past, I dont have deep experience in how to manage&#x2F;bill paying users...<p>What are some must-knows or pitfalls to be wary of?<p>(Think of this as a small scale Common Networks implementation...)
======
sigmaprimus
I would think the RIAA and MPAA might be of concern.

